# Seafoam in my 1990 maxima se



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

ok ive used seafoam in my crankcase and gas tank but i dont know where the carburetor is and i want to put seafoam in there. can someone show me a picture and point out exactly where it is? thx id appreciate it. 
o yea and its a 1990 maxima se (VG30E)


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

wutsup said:


> ok ive used seafoam in my crankcase and gas tank but i dont know where the carburetor is and i want to put seafoam in there. can someone show me a picture and point out exactly where it is? thx id appreciate it.
> o yea and its a 1990 maxima se (VG30E)


 Um....vg30e engines are fuel injected. Just follow the air intake on a car if you want to find the carb or throttle body.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*reply to your question*



wutsup said:


> ok ive used seafoam in my crankcase and gas tank but i dont know where the carburetor is and i want to put seafoam in there. can someone show me a picture and point out exactly where it is? thx id appreciate it.
> o yea and its a 1990 maxima se (VG30E)


I found it!! The procedure and the site that sells it.

http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm


----------

